# Η ζωή στη μεταΚανταφική Τρίπολη



## Costas (Nov 29, 2011)

Ένα νόστιμο, σύντομο ρεπορταζάκι. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2011)

Και μετακανταφικό φωτορεπορτάζ από την Μπόστον.


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2011)

Λάθος λινκ έβαλα, συγνώμη! Αυτό είναι το σωστό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Ισχύει και για την ανατροπή του Καντάφι.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2011)

Οι σχολιαστές του Boston έχουν βρει ένα τουλάχιστον λάθος στις λεζάντες (την άδεια καρέκλα που δεν είναι της Λιβύης αλλά της Συρίας). Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι γιατί στη λεζάντα της φωτ. #10 λέει "the pre-Kadhafi flag"· εμένα μου φαίνεται ίδια με όλες τις άλλες, που ανεμίζουν οι αντικανταφικοί. Πού κάνω λάθος;


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2011)

Δεν περίμενα να είναι γλωσσαμύντορας ο Καντάφι. Λέει το άρθρο:


> English was largely prohibited from public signs by Colonel Qaddafi. Now, English signs have sprung up almost everywhere around town, even though few Libyans understand what they say.



Για τη σημαία εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Costas said:


> στη λεζάντα της φωτ. #10 λέει "the pre-Kadhafi flag"· εμένα μου φαίνεται ίδια με όλες τις άλλες, που ανεμίζουν οι αντικανταφικοί.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Μόνο αν εννοούσε _post-Khadafy_ θα το καταλάβαινα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από το λήμμα της Wikipedia που λίνκαρε παραπάνω η SBE, αυτή η μαυροκοκκινοπράσινη είναι και pre- και post-: 


 

The Libyan Independence Flag or Flag of Libya was the original flag of the Kingdom of Libya introduced in 1951 following the creation of the Libyan state in the post World War II period. It was originally created by Omar Faiek Shennib and approved by King Idris Al Senussi who comprised the UN delegation representing the regions of Cyrenaica, Fezzan and Tripolitania at UN discussions which resulted in a unified Libya in 1951.

This flag was adopted by the National Transitional Council and anti-Gaddafi forces and formally reclaimed as the country's national flag in the Libyan interim Constitutional Declaration issued on 3 August 2011, as a result of the Fall of Tripoli from the Gaddafi government in the Libyan civil war in August 2011.

ενώ η κανταφική ήταν η σκέτη πράσινη: 

 

Great Socialist People's Libyan Arab Jamahiriya (1977–2011)

The flag of the Gaddafi-led _Great Socialist People's Libyan Arab Jamahiriya_ was adopted on 11 November 1977 and consists of a green field. _It was the only national flag in the world with just one color and no design, insignia, or other details._ It was chosen by Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi to symbolize his political philosophy (after his _Green Book_).

The green colour traditionally symbolizes Islam, reflecting the historical green banners of the Fatimid Caliphate. In Libya, green was also a colour traditionally used to represent the Tripolitania region.


----------

